# Hallo aus dem Norden



## Eagle (17 Okt. 2020)

Wollte auf diesem Wege einmal Hallo sagen


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2020)

Dann mal Willkommen auf CB


----------



## Steinar (17 Okt. 2020)

viel Vergnügen hier auf cb-spray88


----------



## Lenco666 (24 Okt. 2020)

Hallo und willkommen


----------



## Kiki49688 (22 Nov. 2020)

Schönen guten Tag an an Alle


----------

